
Clarity Money Acquisition - PapaPug
https://news.ycombinator.com
======
PapaPug
Goldman Sachs just purchased Clarity Money, an early stage FinTech company. GS
is making a bigger push into the consumer finance / financial planning space
via its “Marcus” on line platform. Does anyone have any further intel on what
the terms of this deal were? Further, does anyone know why Adam Dell, the
founder of CM, was willing to exit now?

